# 9 months away!



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Every time I see one of these I get a good laugh. Good thing I am past this point in life.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Haha. I am past this point in life also. It certainly is something to think about. 

I have a daughter born 10/2 and a son born 10/28. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a daughter born 10/4. Was actually elk hunt eve that year. 
So I know how that goes. Always had to be home for the party. 
Still do, and she is 34 now.......


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Would like to thank my Dad. My B-day is always during the general deer hunt. Worked out well for him a few years after my birth cause the deer hunt was where I wanted to be on my B-day. Hard for family to argue that I CANT go, and as a matter of fact excuse themselves from MY birthday party. Our family deer camp is alive and well and I'm in my 60s! Have to admit though, there were those years when I was dating that I had to make concessions.

Doc


----------

